# Ice shanty heating questions



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, my shanty is coming along, will definately be done for ice. I am trying to get a stove as cheap as possible. Would definately prefer a wood stove, but may be open to other suggestions. Shanty is 8 x 8.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

couple dancing girls oughta do the trick to heat things up and you appear to have the space.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Check out TSC for the wood stove. We picked up a floor display model for deer camp a few years back that was almost 75% off the retail price.  BTW...Nice job on your shanty!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweet looking shanty, I would love to put together something like that. I just reallt don't have a good way to get one out that size where I fish. Then I would be panicked on a warmup. Post more pics when you get her done. I would look into something with a 20lb propane bottle instead of hauling wood out, but if transportation is not a biggie then go for the wood stove!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

a big buddie is probably enough for that size shanty. it'd just take a little longer to get up to temp and everytime you opened the door you'd be cooling back down pretty fast.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

It is gonna be used mainly for spearing whitefish too, so I would prefer something that vents out of the shanty. Don't wanna be opening up the door a lot and losing that "night vision"


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

The Big Buddy has an oxygen depletion safety sensor and is certified for indoor use so if you are keeping the door shut you should be good. What are the dimensions of the shanty? Looks like about 64 sq ft.

I use my big buddy in the my uninsulated garage during the winter when working on projects and it gets it up to 50 - 55. In your shanty I'd bet you could keep it above 70 if you wanted to.

You can also hook up a hose to the big buddy to use a larger propane tank stored outside.

Mr. Heater (maker of Big Buddy) also has some 99.9 efficient wall mount heaters that would do the job. Check out the Mr. Heater website. Down here, I wouldn't leave anything expensive in a shanty because it would get stolen.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

The Mister Buddy would work well and as for low oxygen, use something along the lines of a dryer vent. Cheap and easy to install. Prop it open from the inside and it should provide enough air.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

The_Don said:


> couple dancing girls oughta do the trick to heat things up and you appear to have the space.


Yeah, a big pole right in the middle with a wrap around sofa... O, fishing, right.
I concur with my buddys about the Buddies.


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

Check these out ,I have the propane in a 6x6 shack and it will cook you out ,You can also cook and heat things up on them http://www.nuwaystove.com/


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

In our old shanty we had a wood stove made from a 5 gallon steel bucket, like what wheel bearing grease used to come in for auto shops, We used 1/4" plate for the door and vent on it. and fashoned legs from angle iron.
the stove pipe was 4". I dont know if the buckets are still availble or not. I think some oils are still sent out in a 15 gallon barrel that might work.
Check with some auto shops and see what is availble.

Other than that I now use a mr buddy in mine 4x6 and it keeps it quite warm. In a shanty of your size you would at the least want the bigger mr buddy, or even 2. 

Thats a big shanty. Is it going to fit threw the door at the back of the picture?


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Haha, yeah It'll fit through the door. Those walls were just tacked up for now. I designed it so I can take it apart at the end of the season into 6 pieces for better storage. And yes it is 64 sq. ft.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

skeeter341 said:


> Check these out ,I have the propane in a 6x6 shack and it will cook you out ,You can also cook and heat things up on them http://www.nuwaystove.com/


These nuway's are awesome, I have been in a couple of shanties that used these, the heat is very controllable and they work great for heating up food, cans of soup. The buddies work well too but they just don't have the flat roof to heat stuff on, plus the nuway is Michigan made out of Onaway.


----------

